# Purpose Driven Life Daily Devotional, March 20, 2006



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Kind of ironic, in light of my questions on the thread*"Article: Who Sets Your Agenda?"*, that this is the Daily Devotional from The Purpose Driven Life today. This may be a beginning to the answer to my questions. I've taken the liberty of *highlighting *what I believe is the key message set forth. And it's kind of scary. 

*Johnny on the Spot
*by John Fischer


"It is not that we think we can do anything of lasting value by ourselves. Our only power and success come from God." (2 Corinthians 3:5)

I think every Christian struggles at one time or another with this truth. Spiritual growth is a constant struggle between what we do _for_ God versus what we do _in_ God. The struggle is sometimes hard to see because it is not a struggle between good and evil as much as it is a struggle between the good and the best.

The good is always an enemy of the best because the good is so good. It looks good; it has the feel of good, but it is ultimately useless because it is not the best. It is success produced exclusively by human beings and human services. The good is what we do for God by ourselves -- what we do relying on our own resources and our own ingenuity. We may even make it sound good because we are doing it _for_ God, but unless it is _of_ God and _from_ God, it will not be ultimately successful.

All great Christian endeavors fall into this trap at some time. We want to control the outcome. I can guarantee that as soon as we here at Purpose Driven feel we can get our arms around this endeavor, that will be the end of it. You can't experience the power of God without risking something of yourself in the process.

How do you know when you are working _for_ God? You get tired, you burn out, or the opposite -- you become very successful and start taking pride in your success. You begin repeating what works over and over again, because you found a formula that will work regardless. This is what the Bible calls: "walking in the flesh," and in spite of how good it looks, it will burn up in the end like a big pile of dry wood.

*So how do you know if you are dealing in the success of God's power? You are at risk; you are Johnny on the spot; you are way over your head; you are not completely sure what you are doing; you are acutely aware of your own weaknesses; you have ventured into a place where, if God doesn't show up, you are a dead duck. Believe it or not, this is what the Bible calls: "walking in the Spirit." (Don't you love it?)*

Welcome to the adventure. It's kind of fun, actually. Once you jump in and believe in someone other than yourself and what you can control, you discover a whole new resource.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Kind of ironic, in light of my questions on the thread*"Article: Who Sets Your Agenda?"*, that this is the Daily Devotional from The Purpose Driven Life today. This may be a beginning to the answer to my questions. I've taken the liberty of *highlighting *what I believe is the key message set forth. And it's kind of scary.


 Man ... wish I could have said it that good! (laughing) Incredible that God is at work in so many places in all of us!

Good stuff man! I needed that muchly!

Mark


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Boy, howdy! That is scarey. It's also true.

It makes me think of Peter getting out of the boat and walking on the water to go to Jesus. That situation definitely meets the criteria you've highlighted.

I guess everything hinges on the fact that if God tells us to do a thing, he'll bring it to completion by his own power. And then he'll receive the credit for it!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> I guess everything hinges on the fact that if God tells us to do a thing, he'll bring it to completion by his own power. And then he'll receive the credit for it!


That's where I find rest! It is God working in me....not I. Yes, we have to make decisions, but even God brings us to that.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

daparson said:


> Man ... wish I could have said it that good! (laughing) .....Mark


Does this mean I'm not gonna get that "fuller thought out answer" to my question on the other thread?


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*answer*



TXPalerider said:


> Does this mean I'm not gonna get that "fuller thought out answer" to my question on the other thread?


 Man ... I am working on it ... how about tomorrow morning? (grin)


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

daparson said:


> Man ... I am working on it ... how about tomorrow morning? (grin)


OH......

OK


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*My semi-thought out reply! (grin)*

Ok &#8230; I guess the place for me to start is that I truly believe that God made each of us totally unique - I do think that God loves variety.

Rick Warren lists something that I think is important - Each of us has a unique shape - or has been wired in a particular way.


S - Spiritual Gifts (Every Believer has at least one - perhaps more)
H - Heart (What is it that you are passionate about - what really turns your crank?)
A - Abilities (What talents do you have - speaking, singing, craftwork, etc)
P - Personality (You outgoing - quiet - etc)
E - Experiences (Work, personal, joyful, painful, etc)
 Ok - so given your SHAPE - there are things that you are going to love to do. Things you really really get satisfaction doing.

Now the question is - is there any biblical principles that prohibit you from doing some of these things? Be honest.

Looking further - there are some things that God wants each of His Children - He wants his Children to use what He has given us - Our SHAPE - to help others.

When we do this - an incredible satisfaction ensues.

The question that is difficult for me at times isn't what is right and wrong - but rather between good and best.

I guess to sum up - Take what you love to do - what you are SHAPED to do - and help people around you with it. Enjoy it.

And remember - whatever you are doing for them - you are doing to God. (Matthew 24:31-46)

By the way &#8230; do you really think that if you *genuinely *trying to please God with your life - He is going to let you "miss it?"

I have some other material I will email you if you want &#8230; but this is a start. Pretty profound if you consider I typed it while watching wrestling! (laughing)

Hope this helps!

Mark


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Parson,

That was some really good stuff! This post and the stuff sent seperately. A whole lot to think about. I read through it once and certainly will spend a great deal more time pondering those messages. Thanks a lot!


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*anytime!*



TXPalerider said:


> Parson,
> 
> That was some really good stuff! This post and the stuff sent seperately. A whole lot to think about. I read through it once and certainly will spend a great deal more time pondering those messages. Thanks a lot!


 Anytime ... felt honored to help!

Mark


----------

